# Old RF 200.2 with faulty channel?



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

OK, guys. Snagged off of craigslist an O/S RF 200.2.

One channel works perfect, the other has very low audio. If the gain is increased, it gets distorted, but stays low.

On that channel, it seems the speaker gets sucked in a little, but it still plays. Just low.

Bridged, the audio is loud, but again, the speakers seems to get sucked in a little.

There are no burnt components, or any burn marks anywhere on the board. Nowhere. The board looks perfect.

Any clues on what the issue could be?

I've looked around, and it seems that a shorted FET could be an issue, and they are cheap enough (5 bucks for 10)

The large resistors also I can replace. But I am too shaky to deal with anything SMD.

That said, can you guys point me in the direction of a possible fix?

Is it even worth fixing?

If it's beyond me, anyone here want to fix it? And how much?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Ohm out the legs of various fets to see if they are shorted or near shorted.


----------

